# Wanted info  1950 s 20" Airman by Spiegel bicycle



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a 1951 or 52 ,girls 20" Airman bicycle  by Spiegel , Chicago IL.
I am going to restore it , but I was wondering if any one has some info or pictures of the original paint scheme .

It has been re painted,  the original paint is blue, and possibly, the cream color on the front.
The fork is bent at the steer tube and the legs, also need vintage 20 x 2.125 tires, originals are GoodYear.
If any one would have some spare parts I would be interested.

Any info or pictures would be great

Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2015)

Might there be any original paint hiding under that repaint that can be saved?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Sep 25, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Might there be any original paint hiding under that repaint that can be saved?




I am sure there is , but the top paint is rough, very beat up.
Like to get a vintage picture , but might have to strip the top coat.


----------

